# blue tansy?



## krissy (Jan 10, 2012)

anyone know of a place that carries blue tansy and is reasonably priced?


----------



## lsg (Jan 10, 2012)

It is expensive, but Camden Grey seems to have the best price.

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oil ... tansy.html


----------



## carebear (Jan 10, 2012)

The old EOU (now theperfumery.com) has it at a good price.  If you were a customer of EOU in the past you can still order there.

Size	Price	
1oz	$27.98	
4oz	$81.27	
1lb	$249.61	
1kg	$522.78	


New Directions has it, but it costs much more.
Sample 1/6 oz $13.19
1/2 oz $31.65
3.3 oz $180.86
16.6 oz $550.43
33.3 oz $1037.70

Camden-Grey's is expensive too.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2012)

have you tried it before? does the scent compare to any other fo's?

NDA has weird sizes. lol.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 11, 2012)

Ingredients to Die For has it too but I don't remember the price.

NDA has "weird" sizes because they work in metric and the translation to ounces and pounds doesn't work out to round numbers.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 11, 2012)

Liberty naturals has it - 

1oz - $42.58
4oz - $117.58

they also have smaller sizes and larger, it wont let me link directly to a specific page.

http://www.libertynatural.com/


----------



## texassoaper (Feb 12, 2012)

what is blue tansy and what is it good for?


----------

